
'I am mine': This is what Alzheimer's is like at 41 (2018) - dwohnitmok
https://www.macleans.ca/news/canada/i-am-mine-this-is-what-alzheimers-is-like-at-41/
======
dwohnitmok
A previous article about Jo posted years ago on HN:
[https://site.macleans.ca/longform/alzheimers/index.html](https://site.macleans.ca/longform/alzheimers/index.html)
and the Jo's final story in the series
[https://www.macleans.ca/news/canada/they-came-to-
celebrate-j...](https://www.macleans.ca/news/canada/they-came-to-celebrate-jo-
he-would-have-loved-it/)

